# Ideas Needed



## KatieTx (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi All! 

I have an older friend, in her 70's who really wants to start a new hobby. Her husband passed away several months ago, and she needs something to occupy her time. She does have arthritis in her hands, and not too good in the eyesight department, so most needlework (crochet, knit, needlepoint) might not be within her capabilities. Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas for any type of craft that she might enjoy?

Thank you!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Nit really a craft, more artistic in nature, Photography. She could sell her photos to online companies that furnish :stock photos, make up greeting cards using her pictures, or even having posters made and sell them at Art and craft fairs. It's a wide open field with many uses for her photos.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I gave this a lot of thought and there is not much detail work she could do on her own. We have a lot of elderly in our family right now. My sis is working with her mother-in-law (90's), and they even take her on biking trips using a side car. Bicycling that is. She is also working on the story of her life. Childhood, falling in love. Scrapbooking might be possible - that can be done with decorative paper and what they call tearing in a hurry, abstract use of paper design. Also Card making using the abstract method. (good for her hand use) Library book, 70 Fabulous Things to make with papercrafts, by Marion Elliot and angela A'Court, isbn 978-1-84476-245-3. Alibris has this on their website for about 5-6 dollars or libraries should have it. On page 25 is an example of what I mean. 
The other thing is not a craft. Using Netflix for a once a month movie is something to look forward to. If she is home alone, helping her have a Tea party once a week is a good thing. Sr. Centers have some things and Churches have some things. At this time of life, Social activities are more in the line of things that can be done and are needed. She could also sort her photos to some extent. Putting her recipes in a scrapbook is a good one - posterity always wants gramma's recipes. And some of them might be a little this a little that etc - still fun to try. Busy work. S.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

sapphira said:


> She could also sort her photos to some extent. Putting her recipes in a scrapbook is a good one - posterity always wants gramma's recipes. And some of them might be a little this a little that etc - still fun to try. Busy work. S.



On that idea, you might offer a tape recorder, and ask her to record her memories. Someone could potentially type them up and have them published. Especially if you can get her to describe specific events as separate stories. Like, each time she picks up the recorder, she has a specific memory to record, in detail. That becomes a short story. Try to get her to avoid the rambling recalls, as they are harder to read. 

That effectively becomes a 'hobby' of remembering your life. And that's also good brain exercise.

I know lots of folks that would buy a collection of short stories like that...and her grandkids will appreciate them, too.

Meg


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

My mother was blind and the person f/the blind had her make this wreath...it was really nice but I honestly don't know how it was made. You might check w/blind and ask them for suggestions. I believe this organization is in every state. You would call her low vision ability.


----------



## Mistypearl (Jan 1, 2008)

I really like the idea of making recordings for posterity, suggested by Meg Z. I don't know if you have ever checked it out, but the WPA pages in the American Memory section of the Library of Congress on the net are very cool. They are written recordings and some sound clips, too, of people who lived in the depression era. 
I am sure your friend has many family memories that would fill her listeners with delight. My Grandmother, who passed away in 1985, made a lot of recordings for her children and grandchildren, and I am now sharing some that she left to me, with my little girl. It makes a lovely way to share memories, and her thoughts and wisdom are sparking the imagination of a new generation!


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

spinning natural fibers into yarns?
Water color painting.
I like recording the memories, do that for sure!


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

Seventy something isn't exactly ancient! It's all according to the individual and their situation. I think the scrap booking/audio history ideas are wonderful. Taking the time with her to record her stories, to ask the questions that will inspire her to remember, helping her organize her photos would be the best gift you could give her. Another craft she might like is pottery. Either handbuilding or the wheel would be great for her hands and would provide tactile cues to help make up for her visual shortcomings.


----------



## Mydnight (Feb 1, 2008)

sapphira said:


> Putting her recipes in a scrapbook is a good one - posterity always wants gramma's recipes. And some of them might be a little this a little that etc - still fun to try. S.


I really like Sapphira's idea of scrapbooking grandma's recipes. I'll have to suggest it to my Gamma. One of the things that she enjoys in the way of hobbies (besides spoil the 5th gen grandkids) is machine sewing/quilting. It doesn't bother her arthritis much, and she so loves to quilt. She also makes these dolls out of clothespins (the large ones) and last christmas we had almost 50 of them on the tree. The clothes are just simple paper shapes that are glued on, but she really loves to make one for each of the family. Hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I didn't read all the responses so if this has been said then please forgive.

Phymo clay or oven baked clay. 

My DMIL lived with us for years. She taught me so many crafts and sewing teqn. But, as she got into her 70's her eyesight started to fail and she had arthritis. I was working on some clay beads one day and she started doing the same. It warmed up her arthritic joints with movement and she just enjoyed working with it. 
After a while she made the most beautiful flowers and boquets with clay. 
I would suggest that you buy a used toaster oven and have a small baking sheet dedicated to this clay. 

enjoy.


----------

